# GIAC chip flashed



## yooseong (May 22, 2010)

I am driving 06 Jetta 2.5l. I recently got my car flashed with GIAC software after I heard the news about GIAC had updated the software and removed the RPM hang and overrun. Since there's no C2 or unitronik dealer near my town, I had no choice.

The car runs great, but Im not sure if the RPM hang is actually removed or not. The car has CAI installed, and rev hang was much severe than stock. (It took about 2~3 secs for rev to come down in normal 2500rpm shifting) The main reason I got my car flashed is for drivability, not for power.
I usually hate to slip clutch, so in my driving style, smooth shifting can only come from the precise rev matching. If the rev hangs like that, then i need some pause between 1st-2nd shifting, which makes the cars behind pretty annoyed... 

After flashed, the RPM hang and overrun becomes a little less or similar to the stock engine with stock air filter. When AC is on, it drops pretty quickly like ordinary cars with throttle by cable... But when AC is off, it has still some rev hang as much as normal drive-by-wire cars have... On WOT, it even overruns.. (RPM goes up about 300 even I push the clutch.)
It is true that this is MUCH MUCH MUCH better than the stock, and the drivability has been improved a lot, but I have to say that I expected MORE than this. I want the rev to drop immediately.. 

I want to hear from other people who flashed their cars with GIAC, C2, Unitronik, APR, etc.. How do you think about the rev hang issue?


----------



## volare (Jun 25, 2006)

I got the GIAC updated flash (after reading that they had removed (or reduced) the rev hang) but much like you, I was a little bit disappointed. It is better than stock (no question) and the software is smooth through the whole rev range, but the rev hang is still there for me too.

Driveability really didn't change much for me. I don't foresee any future updates either (as we had to pull teeth to get the software updated in the first place, and it took over 2 years)

Wouldn't go back to GIAC...in fact if APR could do upgrades to the 06-07 model years, (which I've been told they cannot) I would gladly forfeit my $500 that I gave to GIAC and spend another $400 to do an APR flash...that's how much I'm disappointed in them :screwy:


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I have the C2 flash and there is NO rev-hang or overrun. Sometimes it makes the clutch engagement seem a bit harsh but that could be the driver


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a 07 and haz a APR flash. You still need to have your scaned by a dealer to see if your ECU is on file.
And I love my APR flash.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

volare said:


> if APR could do upgrades to the 06-07 model years, (which I've been told they cannot)


 They can as its done by engine code, mine's an 07 and they did it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've got the fully loaded APR. it's nothing short of amazing. driveability is excellent. its rev quickly and drop just as fast. i've got carbonio intake. but ordered the 20squared maf insert and to be honest i feel that it really helped with mileage as well as making the car run properly (not so lean) the carbonio ring worked to keep the cel from coming but didn't do much for the air fuel. as far as i'm concerned APR is the only choice. second i'd say c2 since they've got some love for the 2.5. after talking to a local apr dealer they say that the new encryption of the new vw's are going to be the deciding factor on who "know their ish" since they are REALLY tough to crack now. but APR has the R&D to develop this. and THAT is why i chose them!


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> after talking to a local apr dealer they say that the new encryption of the new vw's are going to be the deciding factor on who "know their ish" since they are REALLY tough to crack now. but APR has the R&D to develop this. and THAT is why i chose them!


Guess Unitronic "knows their isht":thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yeap.. unitronic seems to have the best "Crackers" i mean, no one is even close right now to doing what they have..
and THAT'S why i choose unitronic.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> and THAT'S why i choose unitronic.


.... or maybe because their the ONLY company that is out with 09+ software lol, joking. Looking forward to your feedback from the software :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i know that unitronic is ON IT! they make such a great product. i've got a friend that went to them for his 09 and he's been happy. apparently the new code is something like 128 bit encryption... so i'm will to bet only a few out there will have the resources to get what we want out of the new computers. unitronic, apr, c2? all seem like great companies


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

"06-12-2010 07:38 PMthygreyt 
yeap.. unitronic seems to have the best "Crackers" i mean, no one is even close right now to doing what they have..
and THAT'S why i choose unitronic. "

"Crackers"? Is that a racial slur? 

NE way. Does anyone know if there is software for 2010's yet?

God I hate this new software/format the forum had to switch to! :banghead:


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

I have GIAC and let's just say I'm not a happy camper.

I've had rev hang and idling issues for the past year that I've had it now and its really starting to bug me. 

I've been to my tuner on many occasions for the "updated file" in which there response is always the same, "You have the latest file for your vehicle" even though my ecu is listed on the forums for the fix.
I even went ahead to show them and there response was still "GIAC hasn't sent us the file yet", so I just stopped trying.

That's just my experience.


----------

